# Blodgett Peak Open Space Bioblitz 2017



## Inverts4life1 (Feb 8, 2018)

This past summer I helped out in a few Bioblitz events around Colorado Springs. The very first one I did was at Blodgett Peak Open Space and we were able to record many species. Here are only a few of the ones I got pics of. If you ever get a chance to take part in a Bioblitz event I highly recommend it.

Aulocara ellioti (Big-Headed Grasshopper)



Acmaeodera sp. (Spotted Flower Buprestids)



Antheraea polyphemus (Polyphemus Moth)



Euphydryas anicia (Anicia Checkerspot)


----------

